# hi



## wanda (Jun 4, 2021)

hi, just struggling a bit today and needed some help. So started checking out mental health forums online.
Due to GAD and depression,  i cannot do work full time.  I help out my sister and parents on occasion.  However for the past few weeks rather months, i have been feeling so useless.  kind of being a parasite to all. i understand that this covid situation has probably amplified my worries.  anyway sorry for the not so positive introduction.


----------



## Harry (Jun 4, 2021)

You are right. And you are not alone. It has nothing to do with any of our physical condition. A lot of people are having job-related issues. Even the rich ones are looking for a better placement.

It is ok that you work as a team. That is good. I am not relating your job. But we have skilled workers who work as a team. They have teams from painting, plumbing and almost anything. There are no regular workers. The top guy knows what to do and how to do it. So it is only manpower. A lot of them move easily through these teams according to convinience.

Also, don't hate small jobs. Even though others will never show, you are doing a great help.


----------



## lavalamp (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  No need to apologise, people on here are lovely and always willing to offer support. Sending hugs. x


----------



## Foxy (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome @wanda - we are so happy you are here. Everyone here has struggled through rough patches, so we do understand what you're  going through. As a forum family we band together and support each other through thick and thin so you've come to the right place. We'll listen, offer helpful advice, share what coping mechanisms we have found that have worked for us personally as well as tips on good mental health resources. There are also games and other fun distractions here where you can interact with the community and hopefully make some new friends who will help you 'bust up the gloomy.'


----------



## Pig Hip (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## PGen98 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi @wanda, welcome to TalkMH.  You're definitely in the right place 

I can't add much more than what @lavalamp and @Foxy said, we have a great group of people here who understand and care.  We've all been there, we've all had our struggles and suffered through horrible times, so we know what you're going through and we're more than happy to take the time to listen if you need to unburden yourself.  All the best!


----------



## mist (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome to the community


----------



## wanda (Jun 5, 2021)

Harry said:


> You are right. And you are not alone. It has nothing to do with any of our physical condition. A lot of people are having job-related issues. Even the rich ones are looking for a better placement.
> 
> It is ok that you work as a team. That is good. I am not relating your job. But we have skilled workers who work as a team. They have teams from painting, plumbing and almost anything. There are no regular workers. The top guy knows what to do and how to do it. So it is only manpower. A lot of them move easily through these teams according to convinience.
> 
> Also, don't hate small jobs. Even though others will never show, you are doing a great help.


hi Harry, thanks for the words of encouragement.  hope you are well.


----------



## wanda (Jun 5, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> Welcome to the forum!  No need to apologise, people on here are lovely and always willing to offer support. Sending hugs. x


hi lavalamp! thanks for your kind words and hugs. take care too.


----------



## wanda (Jun 5, 2021)

Foxy said:


> Welcome @wanda - we are so happy you are here. Everyone here has struggled through rough patches, so we do understand what you're  going through. As a forum family we band together and support each other through thick and thin so you've come to the right place. We'll listen, offer helpful advice, share what coping mechanisms we have found that have worked for us personally as well as tips on good mental health resources. There are also games and other fun distractions here where you can interact with the community and hopefully make some new friends who will help you 'bust up the gloomy.'


hi Foxy! hi and nice to meet you too. it's nice to hear others can relate. please take care.


----------



## wanda (Jun 5, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


>


hi Pig Hip...like the name. thanks and haha!


----------



## wanda (Jun 5, 2021)

PGen98 said:


> Hi @wanda, welcome to TalkMH.  You're definitely in the right place
> 
> I can't add much more than what @lavalamp and @Foxy said, we have a great group of people here who understand and care.  We've all been there, we've all had our struggles and suffered through horrible times, so we know what you're going through and we're more than happy to take the time to listen if you need to unburden yourself.  All the best!


hi PGen98! i am actually kind of overwhelmed by all these kind words. thanks and take care too.


----------



## wanda (Jun 5, 2021)

mist said:


> Welcome to the community


hi mist!  thank you!


----------



## PGen98 (Jun 5, 2021)

wanda said:


> hi PGen98! i am actually kind of overwhelmed by all these kind words. thanks and take care too.


It is a bit overwhelming at first, going from feeling so alone and like no one understands to having a group of people who not only understand, but who care.  Just remember that we're here and we do indeed care!  Whatever is troubling you, at least one of us here has been through it and should be able to offer a word of encouragement, advice, of even share their own experiences.


----------



## willowtigger (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome, @wanda


----------



## Harry (Jun 6, 2021)

wanda said:


> hi Harry, thanks for the words of encouragement.  hope you are well.



So nice of you. I hope what you experienced was a small disturbance due to situations in life and it will be absent forever. It won't come back, don't worry.

If you can manage, try to develop some skill. Hardware related skills are very much in demand. You will need to struggle a bit and need to deal with a lesser pay in the beginning. But in a few years, once have enough experience, you will be able to move to an advisor role.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## wanda (Jun 7, 2021)

willowtigger said:


> Welcome, @wanda


hi willowtigger! thank you!


----------



## wanda (Jun 7, 2021)

Butterfly88 said:


> Welcome!


hi Butterfly88! thanks!


----------



## wanda (Jun 7, 2021)

PGen98 said:


> It is a bit overwhelming at first, going from feeling so alone and like no one understands to having a group of people who not only understand, but who care.  Just remember that we're here and we do indeed care!  Whatever is troubling you, at least one of us here has been through it and should be able to offer a word of encouragement, advice, of even share their own experiences.


yes wow, you can say that again.. thanks again.


----------



## wanda (Jun 7, 2021)

Harry said:


> So nice of you. I hope what you experienced was a small disturbance due to situations in life and it will be absent forever. It won't come back, don't worry.
> 
> If you can manage, try to develop some skill. Hardware related skills are very much in demand. You will need to struggle a bit and need to deal with a lesser pay in the beginning. But in a few years, once have enough experience, you will be able to move to an advisor role.


hi Harry, yes i agree!  Learning a new skill is a good way to manage depression and purposelessness. I am trying and have to take small steps.  i mean break down this BIG goal into smaller steps. at the moment this step is kind of overwhelming for me.  i am NOT computer savvy so maybe i will try learning something new at my sister's shop when i help her out. i will think upon this. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @wanda


----------



## Harry (Jun 8, 2021)

wanda said:


> i am NOT computer savvy so maybe i will try learning something new at my sister's shop when i help her out.



Sure. That is why said hard skills. 

You can also use your smartphone and YouTube to learn anything of your choice. 

There are a lot of people who are not arm-chair warriors. Who like never likes to live their study room chair.


----------



## gigglez (Jun 8, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

